# 96110, 96111 developmental testing



## Susan Dardine (Apr 1, 2009)

I am looking for information on 96110 and 96111.  It looks like these are not timed.  When would 96111 be used as opposed to 96110. 

I would value any info, I am new to coding.  The boss asked me to find out what I could. 

Thanks, Susan


----------



## swestmoreland (Jan 12, 2012)

*96110 vs 96111*

Working with a pediatrician who is certified to do neurodevelopmental evaluations.  Looking for guidance on billing  96110 vs 96111.


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 12, 2012)

96111 is more extensive per the CPT description.


96110: *Developmental testing; limited (eg, Developmental Screening Test II, Early Language Milestone Screen), with interpretation and report*

*96111: extended (includes assessment of motor, language, social, adaptive and/or cognitive functioning by standardized developmental instruments) with interpretation and report*


----------



## ccmiller0318 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Billing for Psychologists*

So is the 96110 like the initial assessment and the 96111 an extension with more tests and you can bill both in the same date of service?  Also are both codes a 1 unit code and not time based at all?  My providers are the psychologists and these codes don't require an E/M right?


----------

